# "I just suddenly realised that..." thread



## Robert-Y (Dec 17, 2009)

...the top 5 in the official 4x4x4 average rankings all use different edge pairing methods.

...the guy ranked 6th is just a weirdo  (jk Dan )


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 17, 2009)

I am a loser that will never be fast and get sub 10


----------



## Anthony (Dec 17, 2009)

... the 3x3 top 100 results are all sub 10.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 17, 2009)

No matter how determined I am, BLD is hard as nails.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> No matter how determined I am, BLD is hard as nails.



finding the right PLLs is harder than it sounds, and BLD is still hard as heck


----------



## Logan (Dec 18, 2009)

Santa doesn't exist...I'm jking  lol



Spoiler



Prediction of reply: He doesn't?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 18, 2009)

...megaminx and 2x2 practise raised my 3x3 average by nearly 5 seconds

...I dont not agree with musli, not BLD isnt not not hard, but not un-BLD isnt not nowhere near as hard as it dosent not look

...the above sentence is a dodecanegative sentence 

...BLD = really hard

EDIT:



> Santa doesn't exist...



He dosen't?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Logan said:


> Santa doesn't exist...I'm jking  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are wrong.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 18, 2009)

Logan said:


> Santa doesn't exist...I'm jking  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How could you say such a thing.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 18, 2009)

I just suddenly realized that this is not thought to be funny by to many people but I laughed so hard.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 18, 2009)

I just suddenly realized that the last person from the US to hold the 3x3 avg record was Dan Knights back in 2003.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 18, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ... the 3x3 top 100 results are all sub 10.



....no the 100th is 10.77.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Dec 18, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ... the 3x3 top 100 results are all sub 10.
> ...



pwnd.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 18, 2009)

rckclmb124 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Noobs, do your research.

Pwnd.


----------



## Edward (Dec 18, 2009)

I just suddenly realized that I spend my entire day in my room, unless im using the bathroom, or playing outside. :fp

I need something to do...


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 18, 2009)

... that the top 100 solves in the world became all sub-10 very quickly, and this time last year there were only about 10 sub-10's.....


----------



## TioMario (Dec 18, 2009)

"...I need to practise more."


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 18, 2009)

TioMario said:


> "...I need to practise more."


 Me too.


----------



## Escher (Dec 18, 2009)

...cubing is insanely frustrating and rarely makes me happy any more.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 18, 2009)

All of my posts are short.

Also, I STILL don't have a helmet.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 18, 2009)

that I am done with finals for this semester!


----------



## TioMario (Dec 18, 2009)

rickcube said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > "...I need to practise more."
> ...



"...I need to practise more than him"


----------



## Anthony (Dec 18, 2009)

SuperNerd said:


> this time last year there were only about 10 sub-10's.....



Nope.

Looking back, it's pretty crazy that my best official time right now would have placed me in the top 20 last year. Top 30 is okay though.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

that I am fail for 5 minutes ago, getting a non-lucky 12.73 and a lucky 23.22.
:fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2009)

... I'm losing a lot of time on 3x3x3 by always rotating the whole cube so I can AUF before PLL and have it in my normal orientation for the PLL. Stupid. But it will probably be a tough habit to break.


----------



## Eternal Heart (Dec 18, 2009)

I just realized that Yu Nakijima got 2 8.72's at the same competition.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 18, 2009)

"...my PLL recognition time is like 3 seconds"
"...I don't even know all the 2LOLL algs"
"...I'm not an accurate turner"
"...consistency is something REALLY strange in my averages"
"...I spent money on a Rubik's cube"
"...I suck at speedcubing but I spend a lot of time doing it. I should go learn some gardening instead, or something more useful"
"...I'm acting as a freaking emo"


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 18, 2009)

I have no idea what to wear to the party I'm going to in like, an hour.


----------



## NXTgen (Dec 18, 2009)

i just realized that if you do what some guy did to make an 8x8 except use a 9x9 you can get a 10x10


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 18, 2009)

The bones in my hands are probably broken.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 18, 2009)

Flo Rida is actually Florida.


----------



## emoskatercore (Dec 18, 2009)

That i do cross on the left


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

I still suck.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 18, 2009)

I can haz Pokesav. I always thought that my computer was incompatible.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 18, 2009)

That at the rate I am improving, getting a sub 20 average will take a few years.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 18, 2009)

that i own


----------



## Isbit (Dec 18, 2009)

Eternal Heart said:


> I just realized that Yu Nakijima got 2 8.72's at the same competition.



...and that the same thing goes for Harris Chan (2 st 9.16's, same comp)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2009)

...I'm slow at pyra, and will never get sub 6 consistently.


----------



## brunson (Dec 18, 2009)

Boston is north of Manhattan.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 18, 2009)

that in 2003 i could have been the 29th fastest cuber in the world, with my single PB now...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 18, 2009)

i just lost the game


----------



## MistArts (Dec 18, 2009)

I dropped one second for my 3x3 average over the last year. Took me two years to sub-20.


----------



## Mossar (Dec 18, 2009)

...that there are women in my school. Especially one woman. And my world has flipped by 180 degrees.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 18, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> i just lost the game



NOOOOO! My first loss of the day xD


----------



## GermanCube (Dec 18, 2009)

. . . that I won't have to go to school this year any more!
. . . that there are tons of pointless threads


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 18, 2009)

...that on this link, everyone has all of their times on now, which is why there are so many so quickly. Nakaji is tied with himself, and Erik has 7.08 and 8.33. Others aswell.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 18, 2009)

that i have never been to a comp


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 18, 2009)

i just realised that i don't really enjoy cubing that much.... i just cube
is this a bad sign ?


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I still suck.


not funny , Faz  we all know that you're the best cuber (or atleast 2nd)


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I still suck.



*coughsub9a12cough*


----------



## TioMario (Dec 19, 2009)

I hate my brother for messing up with my forum account !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianini (Dec 19, 2009)

I need new stickers for my cubes.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 19, 2009)

I only just realized that I am actually waaay more interested in the figuring out how to solve puzzles than I am in actually solving (except for 6x6).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2009)

I need to actually do more programming than I have been doing.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 19, 2009)

...i was drinking from a dirty cup

...my cubes are getting crappy


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 19, 2009)

That the CUBERS: THE DOCUMENTARY is extremely outdated as it shows Dan Knights as the WR holder.. And the guy at the beginning of the trailer uses one of the ancient Rubik's brand timers that look like something from the 80s... LOL


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 19, 2009)

that it probably wasn't a good idea to _*try*_ building a rubik's cube solver in robotics class without having access to cubesmith or a color sensor


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 19, 2009)

That there is an ad on the side of speed-solving that is advertising a 99 cent cube on eBay called a "Child Development Toy.."

Why??


----------



## Edward (Dec 19, 2009)

I didn't keep my word -_-'.


----------



## Truncator (Dec 19, 2009)

...I forgot my N perms


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 19, 2009)

My N perms suck!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> My N perms suck!



me too. R' U L' ftl


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 20, 2009)

...Dan Dzoan is the only person from his own continent on the "Best 3x3x3 podiums" statistic: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#12


----------



## (R) (Dec 20, 2009)

That the cowboys are going to own the saints(watchin game now)
That the colts are probably going to go 16-0 at least


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 20, 2009)

That I need to get a job besides lifeguarding in the summer if I want a teraminx when it comes out.


----------



## (R) (Dec 20, 2009)

That im going to have a pretty bad x-mas


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

(R) said:


> That the colts are probably going to go 16-0 at least



"At least" meaning...?


----------



## ianini (Dec 20, 2009)

I REALLY need new stickers.


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2009)

I also just realized that the only thing stopping me from making epic videos on youtube is my editing skillz. Time2mastervegas.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 20, 2009)

I just realized that the movie Avatar is easily one of the best movies I have ever seen. I'm in awe.

Chris


----------



## Anthony (Dec 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > That the colts are probably going to go 16-0 at least
> ...



Meaning they'll go undefeated in the regular season and possibly win more in the playoffs.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 20, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I just realized that the movie Avatar is easily one of the best movies I have ever seen. I'm in awe.
> 
> Chris



It is?, I'm planning to watch it. If Chris says it's good IT IS GOOD !

On topic: "...I'm hungry and the fridge is damn empty. I will have to eat some bread with something on it... I don't know what"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

Anthony said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > (R) said:
> ...



Oh yea, you guys only play 16 games a season.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 20, 2009)

I just suddenly realized that sub-20 one-handed is getting easier and easier.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 20, 2009)

That I HATE Z Perms with a BURNING PASSION. 

PS: This should be considered for sticky.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 20, 2009)

.. sub-30 with OH is possible


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 20, 2009)

TioMario said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that the movie Avatar is easily one of the best movies I have ever seen. I'm in awe.
> ...



NUTELLA!!!


----------



## Aksel B (Dec 20, 2009)

I just realised that Rowe is awesuume..
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Results&average=Average

And yes - I know, that you've all realised that already


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 20, 2009)

I have just realized that people expect way too much from feliks in the up and coming Melbourne competition. Competitions are just meant to be fun, not where your freaking out about getting the wr or not. Leave feliks alone! (puts on mascara and makes a video of myself crying under a duvet)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

the tetris cube has over 9000 solutions


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2009)

I just realized that the record I got on a Cube (30.31) was a Mini Type C.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 21, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



WTF does Nutella mean?

On topic: "...I want to go to a competition so bad... but I can't... depressing"


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 21, 2009)

im barely top 10 with a sub9 single...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 21, 2009)

Nutella is a chocolate hazelnut bread spread that is orgasmic.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG. How could you NOT KNOW what Nutella is?


----------



## DavidSanders (Dec 21, 2009)

...that I hate writing analytical papers about Midaq Alley and The House of the Spirits 3 hours before they are due.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 21, 2009)

*i realize many things*

i realize that.......

i suck at cubing
i'll never break the WR or NR
i am not popular in cubing

the initials of every day of the week after monday and tuesday is WTF
[Monday,Tuesday,(W)ednesday,(T)hursday,(F)riday]


----------



## Shortey (Dec 21, 2009)

I just realized that the reason I don't improve is because I don't practice enough.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just realised it's almost 2am and I'm just chatting on msn.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 21, 2009)

I just realized that I could easily sub-1 on a 4x4 if I had a meffert's. My rubik's just plain sucks.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 21, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> OMG. How could you NOT KNOW what Nutella is?



Well, nobody sells that thing in my country, that's why.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I still suck.



Don't even...


----------



## Eternal Heart (Dec 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I still suck.



Hi, there.
I still suck. GTFO.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 21, 2009)

im too lazy to learn all of the PLLs and OLLs


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 21, 2009)

... that I've f5'd the homepage too many times looking for a new thread xD


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

....4Chan=Cubes=Life.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

That I'm really bad at 4x4, and that I've cubed for 7 hours today.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 22, 2009)

...there is a way of combining the two parity execution systems on the 4x4x4 to make a nice LL strategy with OLL parity. I just need to find the best way(s) tackling each OLL + OLL parity case.

In other words, depending on the OLL + OLL parity case, you should either:

a: Execute a nice OLL alg and leave one edge flipped. Then solve the OP or DP using a pure alg. (Then do the PLL)

or

b: Execute a non pure OP or DP alg to leave you with a nice OLL. Solve the OLL, do the PLL parity alg if necessary, solve the PLL.

or

c: (This sorta goes with b) Do some set up moves, execute a non pure OP or DP alg, then undo the set up moves and you should be left with the PLL. Then you do the PLL parity alg if necessary, then you solve the PLL.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 22, 2009)

... that I (unfortunately) misread the title of the latest Slashdot article.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 22, 2009)

TioMario said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG. How could you NOT KNOW what Nutella is?
> ...



Man.. You're missing out.
You should try it, it's awesome.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 22, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...


Well said. Too bad I can't have it since my sister is allergic.


----------



## idpapro (Dec 22, 2009)

that will arnet is married to amy puller


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 22, 2009)

idpapro said:


> that will arnet is married to amy puller



FAIL.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 24, 2009)

I've been a forum troll lately and thats because i haven't posted too much


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 24, 2009)

...Noob is boon spelt backwards


----------



## Anthony (Dec 24, 2009)

I just realized that Canada has never held a WR and currently has no NARs. You guys should get to work, eh?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

that "practise" is actually a valid spelling.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

...that the year is almost over! omg guys new decade too!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

...doing nothing but checking the Forums for the last 2 days has made me make some really noobish posts & I am going to try to not be a noob anymore.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 24, 2009)

...If Yu Nakajima still cubed on the 4x4x4, he would probably get sub-40 averages all the time. His best average is 43.99 which was done 9 months ago ON AN EASTSHEEN. (Yes I know ESes aren't too bad, but they're still inferior to the newest 4x4x4 brands...)


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

This.


Robert-Y said:


> ...If Yu Nakajima still cubed on the 4x4x4, he would probably get sub-40 averages all the time. His best average is 43.99 which was done 9 months ago ON AN EASTSHEEN. (Yes I know ESes aren't too bad, but they're still inferior to the newest 4x4x4 brands...)


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 24, 2009)

It's almost christmas, and im not as excited as usual for some reason...


----------



## theretardedcuber (Dec 24, 2009)

santa isn't real


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 24, 2009)

Australia is gonna get christmas before America. Yayy


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 24, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> santa isn't real





DavidWoner said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Santa doesn't exist...I'm jking  lol
> ...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

Logan is a DUDE!! :fp


----------



## Logan (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Logan is a DUDE!! :fp



uhhhh... yeah. Logan isn't really a girls name. Logann however, is.



*I* just realized that My voice has changed a LOT in the past year, and my times went down my exactly 1 minute, in 1 year. So hopefully, in a little over 5 months, I will beat the WR!!!


----------



## Zubon (Dec 25, 2009)

That the mini type A is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

Logan said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Logan is a DUDE!! :fp
> ...



yeah but, i didn't know it's your real name...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

Zubon said:


> That the mini type A is AWESOME!!!!!



lemme show you it's even moar awesomeness. tighten it all the way and try cut corners with it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ double post.
It's 13 minutes away from Christmas.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a winter drumline contest in SanAntonio on February the 6.  
no cubes for me again.
Well i guess i'll practice on the ride over.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 3, 2010)

*I learned today that...*

There's surely been a time when you discovered something crazy, you just _have_ to share it with somebody. Here's a thread to do so.

I'll start.

I learned today that..

Michael Perkin's house layout is interesting.
A wall of glass can really look like a door you're supposed to push.
His house is cool.
Shelley has pretty good handwriting for a signature.
My keyboard has a button that defines "can it".
that I shouldn't touch everything in sight.
*a Rubik's 360 has six types, 360 in every stat, and its only moves are Rapid Spin and Confusion.*


----------



## Edward (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm sorry but you've been ninja'd.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

Today I learned that my belief that Avatar would be lame was absolutely correct.

Today I also learned what would be the Olympic Hockey 2010 Rosters for Canada, USA, Czech, and Russia.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2010)

And we all learned this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9o5_W6hn9k


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> I'm sorry but you've been ninja'd.



Dang it.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 3, 2010)

I learned how to calculate the day of the week from any date (Gregorian calendar) in my head.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 3, 2010)

I just realized that my times suck because...I don't have a 3x3x3. I practiced 3x3 on a 5x5x5.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 3, 2010)

Escher = Rowan = ?
I just realized that it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 3, 2010)

Today I learned that the Disney D(In the logo) actually IS A D!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 3, 2010)

Hahaha lol, when I was little I thought it was a backwards G.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Hahaha lol, when I was little I thought it was a backwards G.


Same. lol

I made a Facebook group for it. Hope it'll be big http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=235517272527&ref=nf

Invite your friends for me, kthxbai


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 3, 2010)

That I am not sub20, I am sub30.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 3, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I just realized that Canada has never held a WR and currently has no NARs. You guys should get to work, eh?



Jai corrected me, Canada's never had a "real" WR.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha lol, when I was little I thought it was a backwards G.
> ...





http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2227090536&ref=mf


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 3, 2010)

...that my EOline takes way to many moves and 5 seconds on average.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't done a single 7x7 solve for about 5 weeks.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


that didn't come up when i searched 
we'll keep it on the dl join my group anyway...


----------



## Feryll (Jan 5, 2010)

...According to the howmanyofme site, there are 8 Chuck Norris', 1039 Frank Morris', over 10,000 Michael Jacksons, and that *only 80% of the people named Man are male.*


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 6, 2010)

...to reduce the number of "The video is in reverse" comments on a BLD solve video, you could just drop the cube after you've finished solving?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 6, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> ...to reduce the number of "The video is in reverse" comments on a BLD solve video, you could just drop the cube after you've finished solving?



I actually never thought of that. Of course, I've never put a BLD video on youtube... Good idea though.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 6, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ... the 3x3 top 100 results are all sub 10.



oh gawd, your right. That's crazy, I remember when there were no sub-11s!


----------



## TioMario (Jan 6, 2010)

...Red = Orange when is dark 

The Story: I was just solving F2L when I see something strange... I realized that there was no Orange-Blue Edge(WTF)... I frustratedly stop the timer because my lookahead was screwed and I see I matched the Red-White-Blue corner with the Orange-Blue edge and inserted that pair :fp.

I'll just go to sleep lol... see ya !


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 21, 2010)

...I am ranked 15th for post count on the forum.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 21, 2010)

Maru 2x2s are crap


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Jan 21, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> I am a loser that will never be fast and get sub 10



Well that's a bit negative, wouldn't you say?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 22, 2010)

Having a megaminx would help me in geometry right now.
that parity is really the number of children born alive to a woman.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 22, 2010)

That AndyRoo= Androo (Andrew).


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 22, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Having a megaminx would help me in geometry right now.



If you're interested in this sort of thing, and you have spare money, Zometool is really neat for allowing you to make geometric figures, platonic solids and their cross sections and the like. My teacher had a set for us to use in Geometry class, and I liked it so much I bought my own personal set!

Chris


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> That AndyRoo= Androo (Andrew).



Most people never realise that unless they know me.
Lols.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 24, 2010)

that my non-lucky PB single is 18.95 and my lucky single is 19.66.pretty strange isn't it.


----------



## Logan (Jan 24, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...I am ranked 15th for post count on the forum.



I'm 106th...


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 24, 2010)

1. That I can put YouTube videos onto my PSP.
2. That all of my cubes break except my 3x3s.
3. That all of the music I listen to cusses alot in it.
4. That South Park is awesome.
5. That I have a deeper voice.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 24, 2010)

Most of the posts, are made by nublets.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 24, 2010)

Logan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am ranked 15th for post count on the forum.
> ...



Lol, I'm almost 14th now...


----------



## SebCube (Jan 24, 2010)

my 2x2 and 4x4 set isn't going to arrive for 2 weeks


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 24, 2010)

life is a pointless and dangerous journey that we all have to face..


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2010)

1)There's a WCA competition near my location!!!
2)None of the people I know from the Burbank meet have signed up yet.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

...I was such a noob. Just looking at some of my first threads makes me cringe.


----------



## Forte (Jan 25, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Most of the posts, are made by nublets.



JUST?!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 25, 2010)

Sex is considered highly inappropriate and makes movies R-rated while extreme violence makes it into freaking Disney movies. WTF IS WRONG WITH AMERICA???


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I noticed that too.








Sex = Feels good man.








Violence = Feels bad man. 

I've wondered that for a while now.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 25, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Sex is considered highly inappropriate and makes movies R-rated while extreme violence makes it into freaking Disney movies. WTF IS WRONG WITH AMERICA???


Well at least you got something to watch. Here in Australia theres almost no good Australian shows on. >_>


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

If I want to improve any more, I'm gonna have to learn full OLL soon.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> If I want to improve any more, I'm gonna have to learn full OLL soon.



i couldnt even last a minute watching the vid in ed's sig...


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 27, 2010)

...that my F2L sucks so I'm re-learning the crap ones.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 7, 2010)

...the "Are you playing the game right now?" thread got closed.
*Yayyy.*

EDIT: I just lost.


----------



## fundash (Feb 7, 2010)

that i just lost the game.
that i really REALLY need to start learning the rest of the PLLs.
that i...wait...i didn't realize anything else... -_-


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...I am ranked 15th for post count on the forum.



:confused:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am ranked 15th for post count on the forum.
> ...



I was 15th, then 14th, going for 13th, and now...?


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2010)

I just suddenly realised that this thread should be closed.


----------



## fundash (Feb 7, 2010)

that I have to spend a night with a hyper 4 year old who drooled on one of my cubes...


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2010)

In the song BYOB (by system of a down) BYOB stands for Bring Your Own Bombs.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 14, 2010)

...corners first on the megaminx is an interesting idea.

I'm guessing it's probably a bad idea though, but I could be wrong 



Dene said:


> I just suddenly realised that this thread should be closed.



Why?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 14, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> ...corners first on the megaminx is an interesting idea.
> 
> I'm guessing it's probably a bad idea though, but I could be wrong



Why? Corners first is a great idea!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 14, 2010)

I just realised that it appears to be impossible for me to sub 3 on an E perm.
Hopefully you will hear from me in the accomplishment thread soon.


----------



## Litz (Feb 14, 2010)

... I can solve 10 3x3's with both hands before I solve 1 3x3 one-handed.


----------



## Escher (Mar 2, 2010)

... that I am not actually opposite cross colour neutral, and that I am quite considerably faster with yellow. 

Serious, serious :fp right there.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 2, 2010)

... Dan Cohen's feet smell!


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 2, 2010)

haha i was at indiana winter just a few days ago and saw him do feet solves haha he told all the judges just to stand up cause they all layed down


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

taiyans don't cut corners as well as anyone says they do, but they are still the fastest cubes, out of any


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

tjyahl said:


> haha i was at indiana winter just a few days ago and saw him do feet solves haha he told all the judges just to stand up cause they all layed down


huh, i never heard that


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 2, 2010)

o and i just realized that cohen can solve a 5x5 faster than i can solve a 4x4....touche cohen, touche


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 2, 2010)

o hello seth, he was telling the lil girl judge and one of the others, the third one didnt ever go near his feet


----------



## Anthony (Mar 2, 2010)

People are actually starting to practice 2x2. *13* people had sub 4 averages this weekend. *wtf?* I remember when less than that many people had ever sub 4'd, and that wasn't too long ago.

And no offense to this person, but huh?
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BORU01

lol. Was this a "Ben" scenario or does this person actually practice 2x2 a lot?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> People are actually starting to practice 2x2. *13* people had sub 4 averages this weekend. *wtf?* I remember when less than that many people had ever sub 4'd, and that wasn't too long ago.
> 
> And no offense to this person, but huh?
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BORU01
> ...



wow, yet at indiana winter i got fourth with a 6.47 average, using fridrich, and no one got sub 5 avg


----------



## Kian (Mar 2, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > People are actually starting to practice 2x2. *13* people had sub 4 averages this weekend. *wtf?* I remember when less than that many people had ever sub 4'd, and that wasn't too long ago.
> ...



It's both inconsistent and getting super fast because 2x2 is silly and too dependent on scrambles and people learning way too many algs for a tiny little puzzle


----------



## Samania (Mar 2, 2010)

Im on something.


----------



## Escher (Mar 2, 2010)

Kian said:


> It's both inconsistent and getting super fast because 2x2 is silly and too dependent on scrambles and people learning way too many algs for a tiny little puzzle



Yeah, I am bored to hell of official 2x2 now.
It's not that I'm super competitive about it (I suck), I just think that the avg of 5 system is terribly unsuited to the puzzle, and you end up with things like Brown, where John Tamanas got a 3.49 avg and he hasn't ever had a sub 4 avg of 12 (not that John Tamanas isn't a super awesome guy).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 3, 2010)

...Waffle was the first person to call the 1x1x3 "Matt's Block", not me or Gears.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 3, 2010)

Whenever I set my mind to learning an algorithm set I usually back out.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 6, 2010)

Felik's owns at (almost) everything but magic...


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 6, 2010)

...if I tied my magic average PB in competition, I would be tied 5th in the world wtf?

...I am quite a lot ahead of the magic NR's

...I have never competed in magic  ...yet


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Mar 6, 2010)

...Dene is a judge. (i seriously didn't know that!)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 6, 2010)

I just suddenly realized that...

ben1996123 shows off with his magic times whenever there is a possibility.

he probably doesn't even know, how hard it is, to get 4 good magic times in competition in a row.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 6, 2010)

I just realised that,

Cornelius, uses alot of, un-necessary, commas.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 6, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I just realised that,
> 
> Cornelius, uses alot of, un-necessary, commas.



In, German, we, like, to d,o, s,o,,,. ,


EDIT: ,


----------



## Muesli (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I just realised that,
> ...


,,,


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 6, 2010)

...a handful of cubers who were considered "fast from the past" and haven't beaten their official avgs for while, have actually beaten their officials avgs in 2010 and all now have sub-12 avgs (Mitsuki and Yu already had a sub-12 before 2010): Macky (11.99), Anssi Vanhala (11.97), Leyan Lo (11.91), Mitsuki Gunji (11.44), Yu Jeong Min (11.36).

EDIT: Bad wording?


----------



## Toad (Mar 6, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> ...a handful of cubers who were considered "fast from the past" and haven't beaten their official avgs for while, have actually beaten their officials avgs in 2010 and all now have sub-12 avgs (Mitsuki and Yu already had a sub-12 before 2010): Macky (11.99), Anssi Vanhala (11.97), Leyan Lo (11.91), Mitsuki Gunji (11.44), Yu Jeong Min (11.36).
> 
> EDIT: Bad wording?



Rob you have too much time on your hands... Make me the 5x5 edge pairing video please?


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 6, 2010)

I just realized that 42/3.141= ~13.37


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> I just realized that 42/3.141= ~13.37



WOW


----------



## Carrot (Mar 6, 2010)

Anthony said:


> And no offense to this person, but huh?
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BORU01
> 
> lol. Was this a "Ben" scenario or does this person actually practice 2x2 a lot?



well.. he practise 2x2x2 quite a lot and knows full CLL... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTrHqcxOrFE&feature=sub for his 3.63 average =)


----------



## Aksel B (Mar 6, 2010)

Odder said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > And no offense to this person, but huh?
> ...



Hehe. I don't know what "a "Ben" scenario" is, but I do practise 2x2x2


----------



## Toad (Mar 6, 2010)

Aksel B said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



He got 2 LL skips and a PLL skip in one average I think. Something stupid like that anyway.


----------



## Aksel B (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, well.. I didn't get any skips - I've posted the video in the Video Gallery. However it's with a video quality that makes it hard to determine anything else than if it's solved or not


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 7, 2010)

that my lucky PB single is slower than my non lucky single.....


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 7, 2010)

That *THORSDAY!* comes after Wednesday.


----------



## fundash (Mar 7, 2010)

that I just made an awesome avatar in GIMP..and it took a whole hour.  and 
<<<
<<
<
<<
<<<


----------



## Owen (Mar 7, 2010)

My official 4x4 and OH singles are both 2:24.06.


----------



## ianini (Mar 7, 2010)

That 4Chan was a guy.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 7, 2010)

ianini said:


> That 4Chan was a guy.



Rofl.


----------



## ianini (Mar 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > That 4Chan was a guy.
> ...



What?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 7, 2010)

.-.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Mar 7, 2010)

ianini said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



Took me a while too. Especially what with his cubing journal and what not.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 8, 2010)

...I have more posts than Edward.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2010)

... you can use advanced edge pairing for the 5x5, on the 4x4


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2010)

-That 'methinks' is actually a word. ***A few days ago***

-That Sonny Bono was the Sonny from 'Sonny and Cher.'

I'm dead serious.


----------



## Edward (Mar 11, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> ...I have more posts than Edward.



Ive accomplished my goal. *Napoleon Dynamite voice* "Yessssss*


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Aksel B said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 11, 2010)

...the algs for OLL #11 (r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U r R') and OLL #12 (r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R r') are just (M' antisune U' M) and (M sune U M').


----------



## TioMario (Mar 11, 2010)

* I haven't been on the forums for 2 months.
* I won't have a life for the next 4 years.
* Those endless bus hours are making me faster on my 3x3.
* My life sucks.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 11, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ...the algs for OLL #11 (r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U r R') and OLL #12 (r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R r') are just (M' antisune U' M) and (M sune U M').



Woah, I can't believe I never noticed that! My brother always has trouble remembering that OLL algorithm, I'll show him this.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Woah, I can't believe I never noticed that!


YAY I'm not alone!  Some other people were like "Huh? You didn't know that?"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

...I can only solve the 4x4 50% of the time.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 11, 2010)

Musli4brekkies username is partly german


----------



## Muesli (Mar 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Musli4brekkies username is partly german


It is?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies username is partly german
> ...



I thought it was Swiss...


----------



## Muesli (Mar 11, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


I thought it was Muesli spelt wrong?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 11, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I thought it was Muesli spelt wrong?



Which I thought was Swiss... But if you put the dots above the u it's correct.


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 11, 2010)

i just realized if your sub10 on 2x2 your in the top 100 in the US, the US needs better 2x2 people, and mini qjs arnt as good as foretold, or at least mines not?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 11, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


it is, muesli is german for cereal :confused:


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 11, 2010)

tjyahl said:


> i just realized if your sub10 on 2x2 your in the top 100 in the US, the US needs better 2x2 people, and mini qjs arnt as good as foretold, or at least mines not?


maybe you need to lube your mini QJ


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2010)

tjyahl said:


> i just realized if your sub10 on 2x2 your in the top 100 in the US, the US needs better 2x2 people



Huh? I just realized Bob Burton is ranked 100th in 2x2x2 average in the US, and his average is 6.99. Also the number one person and three of the top ten in the world at 2x2x2 are from the US.

(Perhaps you're accidentally looking at averages from 2010 only? I know I've made that mistake before, since speedcubing.com sends you to the 2010-only searches.)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

That there are alot of drugees here.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 11, 2010)

I just realized that:
I've been doing B's wrong every single scramble.... it's not in the same direction as F!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 11, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> I just realized that:
> I've been doing B's wrong every single scramble.... it's not in the same direction as F!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 11, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> That there are alot of drugees here.



This

Seriously, I never knew there were so many crackheads here.

Now if anyone wants to discuss drugs, take it here.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 11, 2010)

tjyahl said:


> i just realized if your sub10 on 2x2 your in the top 100 in the US, the US needs better 2x2 people, and mini qjs arnt as good as foretold, or at least mines not?



Did you break it in a little? Mine was horrible out of the box, but was awesome after say 3-5 solves.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 11, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> tjyahl said:
> 
> 
> > i just realized if your sub10 on 2x2 your in the top 100 in the US, the US needs better 2x2 people, and mini qjs arnt as good as foretold, or at least mines not?
> ...


yes, he did


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 11, 2010)

That ima ****ing moron. And I want a new start on here.


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Seriously, I never knew there were so many crackheads here.
> 
> Now if anyone wants to discuss drugs, take it here.



Seriously, I never knew there were so many idiots here.

Now if anyone wants to discuss stupidity, take it here.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 12, 2010)

Jude said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, I never knew there were so many crackheads here.
> ...



I think he's been flamed so much he's built up an immunity. We need a new name for that kind of stupid.


----------



## Jude (Mar 12, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Hyper-moron?


----------



## theace (Mar 12, 2010)

I just realized that I broke 4 cubes because of WD-40


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2010)

theace said:


> I just realized that I broke 4 cubes because of WD-40



i hope youve learned your lesson


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

...one of my two first DIYs went from a Type C, to a Type D, to a Type B, to a Edison, to a JSK Clone. I think I should just burn it before I realise I'm wrong again.

...I thought the other one was a Type A untill it broke and I saw "ShengEn" on the cap, and then realised it was a Type F. Can't wait for my FII, it's going to be awesome.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 15, 2010)

... OT could stand for off-topic and on-topic.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 15, 2010)

... popbuying doesn't sell pop


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 15, 2010)

...you have to be really stupid to even post on the ban hammer game.


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2010)

... I was really lucky I didn't jump into the ban hammer game like I planned to.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 15, 2010)

How long do the bans from ban hammer game last for?

I just realized I care about who thought up the alpha cube name more than I thought.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> ... I was really lucky I didn't jump into the ban hammer game like I planned to.



:confused: How does that thing work?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2010)

...this thread isn't as good as I hoped it would be...

I was sorta expecting people to give out random but interesting facts that they just realised which hardly anyone knows about.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 15, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ... I was really lucky I didn't jump into the ban hammer game like I planned to.
> ...



AFAIK, you post there, Dan Cohen bans you.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I was sorta expecting people to give out random but interesting facts that they just realised which hardly anyone knows about.



same :/


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 15, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ... I was really lucky I didn't jump into the ban hammer game like I planned to.
> ...



Err... I think the mods are banning anybody that posts in that thread...

I'd avoid it.

Quite strangely, Chinesed00d has made a couple stupid posts on that thread and he seems to be the only one not being banned.

Also, Dene was banned for a while for saying that the thread should be closed.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 15, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Lul only admins can ban. But with the amount of influence that the smods have...


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 15, 2010)

Innocence said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > TemurAmir said:
> ...



moderators can and have been banning the majority of people.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 15, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



That kind of makes admins less special. All you can do to be special is like add stuff. [/noobiness]


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2010)

...F' L' U L F R U R' and F R U' R' F' L' U' L are good F2L algs...

EDIT: as well as: F' L' U L F L' U' L and F R U' R' F' R U R'


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 15, 2010)

Innocence said:


> How long do the bans from ban hammer game last for?
> 
> I just realized I care about who thought up the alpha cube name more than I thought.



i just got unbanned 3 minutes ago, and i didn't like it 1 bit, if mods don't want people to post in a thread, they should close it,


----------



## Toad (Mar 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> ...F' L' U L F R U R' and F R U' R' F' L' U' L are good F2L algs...
> 
> EDIT: as well as: F' L' U L F L' U' L and F R U' R' F' R U R'



Nice, thanks


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> I just realized that 42/3.141= ~13.37



That just blew my mind.


----------



## Charybdis (Mar 15, 2010)

Just realised that there is a 9x9 for sale on popbuying... How did I miss it... Lol


----------



## aronpm (Mar 16, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > How long do the bans from ban hammer game last for?
> ...



I read that as


> BAWWWW I WAS BANNED BY A MOD EVEN THOUGH THERE IS NO REASONABLE EXPECTATION FOR A MODERATOR TO GIVE AN UNBIASED REASON FOR THE BAN BAWWWW



I think I should start wearing my glasses again.


----------



## Rikane (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I'm assuming they're just playing along with the thread. Banning people for various reasons, they're just playing along too.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 16, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Seriously, I never knew there were so many crackheads here.




You keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 16, 2010)

Innocence said:


> How long do the bans from ban hammer game last for?



1 day.


----------



## Feryll (Mar 16, 2010)

I just realized that the Rubik's revolution doesn't say Rapid Recharge and cube catcher, it's really saying rapid retards and jew catcher (no offence) =) I can only find one other person on the internet who even noticed this.


----------



## Edward (Mar 18, 2010)

Just realized that Youtube keeps switching between the new video page and the old one every few days...

I like the new one better. Whats your take?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 18, 2010)

OMGWTFBBQ I was judged by Dene!! I just realized that. At Berkeley Winter. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 18, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > How long do the bans from ban hammer game last for?
> ...



the creator of the thread is banned for a while, i think


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...one of my two first DIYs went from a Type C, to a Type D, to a Type B, to a Edison, to a JSK Clone. I think I should just burn it before I realise I'm wrong again.
> 
> ...I thought the other one was a Type A untill it broke and I saw "ShengEn" on the cap, and then realised it was a Type F. Can't wait for my FII, it's going to be awesome.



...the first one turns out to be a Type D after all, I found it on C4U where I bought it. I think I'll give it away to one of my students.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 18, 2010)

i just suddenly realized..

i haven't done anything this week except get pro at call of duty 4, and cube 
:[] Q_Q


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 19, 2010)

ianini said:


> That 4Chan was a guy.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 19, 2010)

I woke up at 7:08, I slept back a bit then I woke up at 7:33 again...


----------



## LarsN (Mar 19, 2010)

That it is possible for me to get a cubing injury 

Looks like (feels like, actually) it's time to improve OH.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> ...this thread isn't as good as I hoped it would be...
> 
> I was sorta expecting people to give out random but interesting facts that they just realised which hardly anyone knows about.



Why not make a "Random, but interesting facts that hardly anyone knows about!" thread?


----------



## Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

masterofthebass doesn't use his avatar anymore.
Is it out of date or something?


EDIT: Omg, I more post in a non-off-topic thread, and I'll be at 1000. I'm gonna stay in off topic for a while, I like the way the 9's look :3.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

...I'm brig and stong like a trowtuck.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 21, 2010)

...I find megaminxwin's progressive signature very amusing.


----------



## Aksel B (Mar 21, 2010)

Rowe's no longer the only one with a sub 3 2x2 average in competion


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 22, 2010)

I just suddenly realized that I have never gotten a 2nd or 3rd place on clock or square-1 in competition, yet I have won clock twice and square-1 three times (in a row )


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 22, 2010)

I quit cubing ._.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 22, 2010)

... that my march madness bracket is in shambles.... I give up :fp


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 23, 2010)

That in Esperanto, "dankon" means "thank you", which is pronounced like dan-koen.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2010)

...I suck at 3x3 today, and hope that I'm better tomorrow.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 26, 2010)

..that the green and blue stickers on storeboughts are brighter.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2010)

...that I have a horrible turning style.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't have two good days in a row.


----------



## Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

I maintenance my cube every other day...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 27, 2010)

I actually don't do a 1 look OLL on 3 cases ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

...I love popping out an edge and seeing a coloured C4U core.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

...Bear Grylls TRULY IS INSANE. Make sure you watch it to the end, this is just the end of an episode I just saw.

[youtube]znwsGX0EppA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 27, 2010)

It is much easier to get random COLL algs to practice on a 2x2


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 27, 2010)

pillowed 6x6's rock, but diansheng's don't cut corners no matter what the cube size


----------



## Edward (Mar 27, 2010)

Every hobby has it's Dan Brown's and it's Feliks' (Or Erik's).


----------



## Toad (Mar 27, 2010)

Edward said:


> Every hobby has it's Dan Brown's and it's Feliks' (Or Erik's).



I just suddenly realised that Edward really needs to learn apostrophe rules... 

I'm sorry but this is a grammar error not a typo therefore I can't help myself but correct it :|


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...Bear Grylls TRULY IS INSANE. Make sure you watch it to the end, this is just the end of an episode I just saw.
> 
> [youtube]znwsGX0EppA&feature=related[/youtube]



That's really cool. Do they set that stuff up?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> That's really cool. Do they set that stuff up?



Pretty sure they don't. Some of his stuff could not possibly be set up.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > That's really cool. Do they set that stuff up?
> ...



except for his camera crew feeding him tea and sammiches every fifteen minutes  , thats why i watch survivorman


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > That's really cool. Do they set that stuff up?
> ...



Yah, I've been wondering about some of that. A lot of my friends say they go through before they shoot & plan the route, but that wouldn't really work in this case, would it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Yah, I've been wondering about some of that. A lot of my friends say they go through before they shoot & plan the route, but that wouldn't really work in this case, would it.



Yea, that wasn't planned. Bear was yelling at the camera crew to keep running, and you could see them on screen. Plus how would you be able to time it that close if it was fake?


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 27, 2010)

...That Edward also watches neverchris' videos. I heard his username in a question


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 29, 2010)

That I've been to Erno Rubik's home city. 

Just recently found that out....so go ahead flame me... i know its coming.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2010)

You can't get 13.37 on a stackmat.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 29, 2010)

...that I have 108 emails from this stupid facebook argument I am having.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



This.

And his voice bothers me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 29, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> And his voice bothers me.



I love his voice.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 29, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


instead of glacier, glassyuh, instead of vitamins, vihtumihns, ummm, thats all i can think of right now


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 4, 2010)

...Haiyan (probably by the end of Xi'an spring) has the top ten fastest solves ever in competition for BLD:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 4, 2010)

I just realized that you must scramble with green on front and white on top. REMEMBER that weekly competitors!

Also, I realized that since music isn't allowed, technically one should do the weeklies with only natural noise. But I still will listen to music.


----------



## jave (Apr 4, 2010)

... jizzed in my pants


----------



## DT546 (Apr 4, 2010)

... i'm on a boat


----------



## RyanO (Apr 6, 2010)

I just realized that using FRU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRF' on the 2x2 is really dumb.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 6, 2010)

jave said:


> ... jizzed in my pants


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2010)

Under kenneth's name, it says "Muderator" and not "Moderator"


----------



## Owen (Apr 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> Under kenneth's name, it says "Muderator" and not "Moderator"



It actually says "Mudorater".


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 9, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I just realized that using FRU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRF' on the 2x2 is really dumb.


yupp, rowan and jude are not nubs for no reason


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

...my pinky is on my nose for some reason.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 9, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> ...my pinky is on my nose for some reason.


dammit, you made me lose the game, i have no clue how either


----------



## Toad (Apr 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > ...my pinky is on my nose for some reason.
> ...



loool I love random losing triggers...


----------



## Escher (Apr 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that using FRU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRF' on the 2x2 is really dumb.
> ...



;_;

(Neither of us use that alg btw )


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

Escher said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > RyanO said:
> ...



i just realized that woner doesnt update his site enough
like this page
EDIT:wow, that was completely not the alg i though it was, disregard pretty much everything i said


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 10, 2010)

... I suck at all physical cubes, and I can only solve simulators at a respectable speed now.


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 10, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> ... I suck at all physical cubes, and I can only solve simulators at a respectable speed now.



Really I suck at simulated cubes and I don't suck as much with physical cubes.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 10, 2010)

... my F2L is almost faster than my LL.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2010)

I cannot balance multiple books/shoes on my head


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I cannot balance multiple books/shoes on my head



I'd imagine books would be pretty easy compared to shoes.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 10, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot balance multiple books/shoes on my head
> ...


a shoe is easier than a book :/


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 10, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > ... I suck at all physical cubes, and I can only solve simulators at a respectable speed now.
> ...



We must live in parallel universes or something like that.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 10, 2010)

That I got one of the original HaiYan cubes.


----------



## c1829 (Apr 10, 2010)

rickcube said:


> ... my F2L is almost faster than my LL.



Same here.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Apr 10, 2010)

that I'm a noob...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 10, 2010)

c1829 said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > ... my F2L is almost faster than my LL.
> ...



My F2B is almost faster than my CMLL+LSE. Actually, it might be just as fast.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 10, 2010)

...Verizon raises the bar better than Cingular.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Apr 13, 2010)

... my F-II is consistently giving me slightly better than average solves, while my A-V isn't as consistent, but gets good singles and sounds like a robot.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 13, 2010)

Cubesmith is selling stickers specialized for Type Fs (or smaller one's like it). And I REALLY want it for my Haiyan Memory cube.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 13, 2010)

c1829 said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > ... my F2L is almost faster than my LL.
> ...



Really? I'd love to have that problem.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 13, 2010)

Cubesmith is selling 3x3x5 stickers. Lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> You can't get 13.37 on a stackmat.



orly?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

Jean-Paul Sartre is amazing!
No wonder people love him!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 13, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> c1829 said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...



I have this problem too
My F2l is actually not too bad, about 8-12 seconds
But my LL is awful
It is not rare for me to have a 10 second LL

I just reallized that I am very consistant at magic


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 13, 2010)

... there are a lot of arguments in this thread, and not enough topical posts.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 13, 2010)

... that when I stand up, My vision gets hazy for a second.
(Probably standing up too fast)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 13, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> ... that when I stand up, My vision gets hazy for a second.
> (Probably standing up too fast)



You mean like this


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2010)

...the top 10 in 3x3x3 averages in USA and Japan are all sub-12.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 15, 2010)

I am a party clean up ninja! Now I just have to pray that my dad doesn't go rooting through the bin to find all the empties. :S


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2010)

You can find out members' past names from quotes in the past. For instance Vault312 = DavidWoner.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 18, 2010)

...the color scheme on the WCA logo is wrong. the red and blue need to be switched.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> ...the color scheme on the WCA logo is wrong. the red and blue need to be switched.



Actually, the color scheme is incorrect, because the logo was not supposed to refer to any particular type of 3x3. That's why the logo was chosen.

Source: WCA Site


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

...the link in 4Chan's sig is broke (kind of but not really, but I think he knows what I mean).

Arrg, now I would very much like to contact Chris...


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2010)

U perms aren't fast algorithms, they're indicators that you just failed OLL.



Anthony said:


> ... I could have been top 5 if I used a noob OLL.



...I could have been top 100 if I used a pro T OLL.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah? o:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Yeah? o:



PMness?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha, do you have a facebook?
That would be best.

But I'll PM you.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 19, 2010)

... I could have been top 5 if I used a noob OLL.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

...Sandwich is basically Waterman. Cool.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 22, 2010)

That I have to have surgery. I'm really worried


----------



## Muesli (Apr 22, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> That I have to have surgery. I'm really worried


It's not that bad. You feel drowsy for about a minute, blink and then wake up 2 hours later with a headache and dry mouth.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 22, 2010)

i suck at AUFing, and on a 2x2 solve where i use CLL i usually have 2, .5 sec pauses, even though the solve is still faster than normal


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just realized that I can sub 1.3 on my U-perm, and its R,U 2-gen. Don't know if thats good or not. 

Also just realized that I can barely sub 2 the other U perm. lol


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> I just realized that I can sub 1.3 on my U-perm, and its R,U 2-gen. Don't know if thats good or not.
> 
> Also just realized that I can barely sub 2 the other U perm. lol


tew werds, em salice
two words, M-Slice


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 23, 2010)

OMG, i just realized that there _*is*_ parity on a 3x3!


----------



## Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> OMG, i just realized that there _*is*_ parity on a 3x3!



Care to explain?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, i just realized that there _*is*_ parity on a 3x3!
> ...



BLD.


IJRT: my surgery is going to be this week im scared


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 23, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



no, its the mysterious occurence when you do the right G perm, but you have a 3 edge cycle left, its creepy...


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 23, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



What are you getting surgery on? Wisdom teeth? Appendix? Or something more serious.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 24, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


OH hand?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 26, 2010)

Zero from Holes really reminds me of Anthony Brooks


----------



## Forte (Apr 26, 2010)

Parity is just the fact of whether something is even or odd >_>


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 26, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Zero from Holes really reminds me of Anthony Brooks



LOLYES


----------



## ianini (Apr 26, 2010)

That I need to practice other events from 3x3 speed. Should I practice Square-1 or Pyraminx?


----------



## Edward (Apr 26, 2010)

After about an hour I end up with liek, 10 tabs open with just the youtube homepage.


----------



## Forte (Apr 26, 2010)

ianini said:


> That I need to practice other events from 3x3 speed. Should I practice Square-1 or Pyraminx?



Square-1 
I don't really have a good reason other than the fact it's better if you learn the algs sooner


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 26, 2010)

ianini said:


> That I need to practice other events from 3x3 speed. Should I practice Square-1 or Pyraminx?



2x2... or pyra if your that kind of person


----------



## TioMario (Apr 26, 2010)

I will soon get bored of cubing cause there is nobody to compete/share stuff with....


----------



## Anthony (Apr 27, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Zero from Holes really reminds me of Anthony Brooks


I used to love that movie!


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 27, 2010)

...if I had world class reduction on 4x4x4 I could sub-1.(Not that I have since my fastest solve is 7:01 minutes but I blame the cube.)


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 27, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> ...if I had world class reduction on 4x4x4 I could sub-1.(Not that I have since my fastest solve is 7:01 minutes but I blame the cube.)



Do 2 more solves, then tell us what your PB is then. There is no way in hell you can attribute 7 minutes to a crappy cube, considering I wasn't even sub 30 when I was getting 4 minutes with a new Rubik's.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 27, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> ...if I had world class reduction on 4x4x4 I could sub-1.(Not that I have since my fastest solve is 7:01 minutes but I blame the cube.)



Wait, so good cubers can get fast times?


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 28, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > ...if I had world class reduction on 4x4x4 I could sub-1.(Not that I have since my fastest solve is 7:01 minutes but I blame the cube.)
> ...



I'm getting a QJ 4x4x4 sometime this week so I'll try again and i wasn't saying I could be really fast I'm just saying that the time could have been better than what it was.It was a friend's cube that was as as old as it gets for a retooled 4x4x4 that had faded stickers had stuff spilled in it (not lube It was soda and dust{he's non cuber}) .(I'm pretty sure I spent at least 2 minutes on getting the cube out of lock ups.)I'm hoping to sub-5 on a good cube though.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 28, 2010)

I need to bring my camera to school today. Wow, that would have been horrible if I'd forgotten.

Also, I will most likely never be able to go to a comp, as I can't get a plane ticket for one and the closest comps have been 8 hours away.


----------



## Forte (Apr 28, 2010)

TioMario said:


> I will soon get bored of cubing cause there is nobody to compete/share stuff with....



You should race people online or something


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 29, 2010)

I just realized the first time I cried out from genuine sadness was from the episode of Pokemon where Ash almost leaves Pikachu in the forest.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 29, 2010)

If the 'D' for drive in my car was an 'F', it would read P R N *F 2 L*


----------



## Faz (Apr 29, 2010)

Anthony said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Zero from Holes really reminds me of Anthony Brooks
> ...



book*


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



And movie.


----------



## Faz (Apr 29, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Also book.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 29, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Zero from Holes really reminds me of Anthony Brooks
> ...



what? not really...


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



=/ You really want me to make a picture?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 29, 2010)

I just realised that although some people say, "Think it's good you got a U-perm? Should've gone for the skip," only Chris Tran can say, "Think it's good you got a PLL? Should've gone for the skip."


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 29, 2010)

Where do most cubers go to race people online? I would love to get some competition going to get used to competition nerves (not that they are the same, but I think it will help)

EDIT: I just realized I posted in the wrong thread xD


----------



## ZamHalen (May 3, 2010)

...most cubers have smaller hands than me.(I expected my mini qj 4x4x4 to be bigger than what it was).


----------



## ianini (May 3, 2010)

Forte said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > That I need to practice other events from 3x3 speed. Should I practice Square-1 or Pyraminx?
> ...



And that's what I'm doing!


----------



## cincyaviation (May 3, 2010)

you can get a time of 0.00 on a QJ timer


----------



## boiiwonder (May 3, 2010)

I've been cubing for about 4-6 ish years and I haven't been to a competition yet...and I live in Los Angeles. LOL... I have to get to one one of these days.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 3, 2010)

I had my fastest ever OH f2l in my first competition a few days ago. Totally screwed up OLL ...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> you can get a time of 0.00 on a QJ timer



...just like you can on any timer...?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > you can get a time of 0.00 on a QJ timer
> ...



no, as in the green light blinks once, then wont come on again until you reset it


----------



## Feryll (May 4, 2010)

You can press reset to end your timing while the timer is still counting. I never really thought of it before.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 4, 2010)

That since restickering my F-II I now hate it because the stickers catch on the ridges of my finger tips. =(


----------



## Chapuunka (May 4, 2010)

It would be super weird to see someone over the age of 80 at a comp.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 4, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> It would be super weird to see someone over the age of 80 at a comp.



Lucky for you, there are currently only 2 people who have.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006BERG01

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009LIXI05


----------



## mr. giggums (May 4, 2010)

You can't have two corners and two edges swapped


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 4, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> You can't have two corners and two edges swapped



You can't? I sure do like the T Perm... and J Perms... and Y Perm... and R Perms... and F Perm... and N Perms... and V Perm... 

If you mean two corners or two edges swapped, that makes more sense.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 8, 2010)

I've been calling R perms A perms this whole time.


----------



## Edward (May 8, 2010)

I have what looks to be a moustache now


----------



## LarsN (May 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> I have what looks to be a moustache now



Just push it gently and it should slowly wake up and crawl away.

But don't push too hard or it will leave something which also looks to be a moustache but doesn't smell very nice


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 10, 2010)

...Mr. 7.08's worst rank is his Sq-1 Avg (91).


----------



## Reptile (May 10, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I just realized the first time I cried out from genuine sadness was from the episode of Pokemon where Ash almost leaves Pikachu in the forest.



I cried yesterday while watching Bye Bye Butterfree..
Ash's first Pokemon he caught evolves so it can impress Misty because she hates it as a bug, has some epic fights, falls in love with the pink butterfree, gets rejected by it, all the butterfree get netted by Team Rocket, Butterfree saves them all and wins the heart of the pink one, Ash loses the first Pokemon he ever caught.
First time I have cried in months, was admittedly only one tear each eye but that's still rather epic..

I just suddenly realised that I have less than 60 days until my second competition, first where I can possibly get respectable times.


----------



## koreancuber (May 10, 2010)

There's a casino advertisement on the bottom left of speedsolving.com's homepage.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 11, 2010)

FII has edge caps? I dropped it and a lot of them fell out.


----------



## Samania (May 11, 2010)

DENNIS QUAID IS HERE!

really.


----------



## riffz (May 11, 2010)

...its been over 2 weeks since I last shaved and I still have the saddest excuse for a beard.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 13, 2010)

The core of my store bought (it's amazing) is cracked. Looks like it'll be put on the shelf soon. =(


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 14, 2010)

According to Wikipedia (I know, great source huh?) there are *1,337*,490,000 inhabitants. I'm no real internet lingo guy, but I do know the significance of 1337. Good job China.


----------



## Anthony (May 15, 2010)

Little Chinese kids pwn at 3x3. (Mulun Yin and Haowei Fan are top 2 officially in China)


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> According to Wikipedia (I know, great source huh?) there are *1,337*,490,000 inhabitants. I'm no real internet lingo guy, but I do know the significance of 1337. Good job China.



Wikipedia is extremely accurate. Probably more accurate than the rest of the web. People say "but anyone can post on wikipedia, it's unreliable". Anyone can post other web pages too, except most people posting on wikipedia are experts on the topic at hand. And you should be double checking all sources anyway, with other sites.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2010)

rickcube said:


> FII has edge caps? I dropped it and a lot of them fell out.



It may have edge caps.
But it doesn't have center caps. Weird, huh?


----------



## Toad (May 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > FII has edge caps? I dropped it and a lot of them fell out.
> ...



It does have centre caps...?


----------



## ZamHalen (May 15, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...



They do it's just really hard to get them off.


----------



## mr. giggums (May 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > You can't have two corners and two edges swapped
> ...



:fp to me. I meant *on a megaminx you can't have two corners and two edges swapped.*


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



Really?
I couldn't find any on mine^^
How did you get the ones of yours off?


----------



## Toad (May 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Use a sharp knife, having popped the edge out just push the knife into the gap and slowly lever it out. They're kinda deep but not hard to get out once you get the hang of it.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...


You take off some pieces and find a very faint line on the center piece.Then you just dig your nail at it on all the corners of the cap and it should come off.It's really hard and takes time so I haven't ever taken them all of to tension it yet.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Err what? You never adjusted the tension on your F2?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > ZamHalen said:
> ...



No.


----------



## mr. giggums (May 15, 2010)

I am just as good with either hand in OH. I wonder how many other people are like this.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 16, 2010)

...0 is the only 2 syllable number from 0 to 6.
...11 is the only 3 syllable number from 0 to 16.
...27 is the only 4 syllable number from 0 to 36.
...77 is the only 5 syllable number from 0 to 106.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...0 is the only 2 syllable number from 0 to 6.
> ...11 is the only 3 syllable number from 0 to 16.
> ...27 is the only 4 syllable number from 0 to 36.
> ...77 is the only 5 syllable number from 0 to 106.



Why did you spend your time figuring this out? :confused:


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...77 is the only 5 syllable number from 0 to 106.



101, 103, 104, 105, 106.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 16, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 101, 103, 104, 105, 106.



One hundred one, one hundred two, one hundred three, one hundred four, one hundred five, one hundred six.


----------



## Toad (May 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 101, 103, 104, 105, 106.
> ...



Learn to speak please.

People who can't say numbers properly really irritate me, sorry.


----------



## buelercuber (May 16, 2010)

i am now sub 20 officially


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Learn to speak please.
> 
> People who can't say numbers properly really irritate me, sorry.



Depends on where you live.


----------



## Toad (May 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Learn to speak please.
> ...



Yes and I hate it when I see American films or whatever and they say that. Makes me physically shudder. (I have issues )


----------



## Feryll (May 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


I've heard it both ways.


Wikipedia said:


> It is variously pronounced "one hundred and one" / "a hundred and one", "one hundred one" / "a hundred one", and "one oh one".


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 16, 2010)

The British way is "one hundred and one", but the American way is "one hundred one". Come to think of it, I'm not too sure what the correct Canadian way is...


----------



## Thomas09 (May 16, 2010)

I say it with the "and".


----------



## dannyz0r (May 16, 2010)

One hundred eh one


----------



## mr. giggums (May 16, 2010)

one hundred in one.


----------



## SuperNerd (May 16, 2010)

1100101
1100110
1100111
1101000...


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Saying "and" in a number insinuates there is a decimal, learn2english.


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 16, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Technically, no one is actually speaking. And yes, "and" is correctly a decimal.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2010)

The English way is one hundred and one, so it's one hundred and one, since US stole English and doesn't even use it properly half the time.


----------



## Reptile (May 17, 2010)

I just suddenly realized that if I had reworded telling a friend I only needed to learn the NGR perms it would have avoided the interesting reply I received..
(Learned the N's over weekend but practicing execution)


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 17, 2010)

Reptile said:


> I just suddenly realized that if I had reworded telling a friend I only needed to learn the NGR perms it would have avoided the interesting reply I received..
> (Learned the N's over weekend but practicing execution)



...need...more....N-R-G...


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 17, 2010)

I've gone through more magic tiles than I have strings...I really need a mat or something.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 22, 2010)

That I can actually now add the speedcube facebook application


----------



## Columnar (May 22, 2010)

I just discovered if your corners are wrong you can have the last edges swapped but not flipped.


----------



## Samania (May 22, 2010)

That jig-a-loo actually has a warning at the back of the can.


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

... that you can see ratings on Youtube videos without rating the video now.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 30, 2010)

Cream soda = bomb


----------



## megaminxwin (May 30, 2010)

... I am really annoying according to aronpm and I have no idea how to cure that. Sorry.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (May 30, 2010)

... I never post anymore.


----------



## Toad (May 30, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> ... I never post anymore.


----------



## Feryll (May 30, 2010)

4x4 is really cool!


----------



## jimmyboy (May 30, 2010)

i suddenly just realized i just cra... i mean .... nvm


----------



## Chapuunka (May 31, 2010)

...That Haiyan's sighted 3x3 times are about the same as his blindfold 3x3 times.


----------



## Toad (May 31, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> ...That Haiyan's sighted 3x3 times are about the same as his blindfold 3x3 times.



He does them BLD.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 31, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > ...That Haiyan's sighted 3x3 times are about the same as his blindfold 3x3 times.
> ...



Shouldn't he be faster then, without the memo?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 31, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...


He doesn't use his inspection time


----------



## Feryll (May 31, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



'Cause he's that hardcore. Or confused.


----------



## Tyson (May 31, 2010)

I just realized that Lars Petrus' cat is fatter than the one I tried to steal.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 4, 2010)

I utterly hate the Edison cube because the core stripped and the center caps can't hang on there for 1 second.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 4, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I utterly hate the Edison cube because the core stripped and the center caps can't hang on there for 1 second.



really? my caps r great but the core sucks. swap it with an alpha


----------



## Samania (Jun 4, 2010)

That there's no such thing as an orange-red edge.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 4, 2010)

Samania said:


> That there's no such thing as an orange-red edge.



Assuming you're using a normal color scheme.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jun 4, 2010)

Feryll said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...



Has anyone ever seen him do a regular solve? I highly doubt that he can solve with a normal speedsolving method.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > That there's no such thing as an orange-red edge.
> ...


>_<


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 4, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



What he should do is use his inspection to memo the cube, then solve it with his BLD method (but sighted). He'd have perfect look-ahead, and sub-20.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 4, 2010)

... *FIFTY* people have official sub 4 2x2 averages..

Remember when sub 4 was good? lol.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 4, 2010)

... skype is a whole lot of better than MSN


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jun 4, 2010)

that I'm drinking from a cup that has Christmas bears on it...and its June...


----------



## ssb150388 (Jun 4, 2010)

Columnar said:


> I just discovered if your corners are wrong you can have the last edges swapped but not flipped.



T- perm on a solved cube does exactly that


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

...assuming neither Mihn Thai, Guus Razoux Schultz, nor Zoltán Lábas have their birthday on June 6th or 7th, the combined current age of the podium at 1982 Worlds is 143 (source: http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/cubic3.htm).


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 8, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...assuming neither Mihn Thai, Guus Razoux Schultz, nor Zoltán Lábas have their birthday on June 6th or 7th, the combined current age of the podium at 1982 Worlds is 143 (source: http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/cubic3.htm).



Haha, Cubic Circular. I found that really funny for some reason.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 8, 2010)

Novriil said:


> ... skype is a whole lot of better than MSN


 yes!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 8, 2010)

When I drop my cube in OH, it really pisses me off.


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm holding a mini qj.


----------



## Edward (Jun 10, 2010)

gyc6001 said:


> I'm holding a mini qj.



You put it down to type that up.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 10, 2010)

My MIT graduation will be 3 days after the 30th anniversary of the 1982 world championships. So close...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 10, 2010)

...that I fail at 100 meter sprint. and 200. and 400. and 800. and 1500.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 10, 2010)

that I fail at *speed*cubing...

Let's say I am cubing from now on...


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 10, 2010)

cameron now has edison cubes.


----------



## Samania (Jun 11, 2010)

People try to hard to prove that Disney uses subliminal messages.


----------



## Forte (Jun 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> gyc6001 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm holding a mini qj.
> ...



OH typingggggggggggggg


----------



## Brett (Jun 11, 2010)

Unscrambling this magic is more frustrating then when I was trying to solve the cube for the first time. At least with the cube I could use logic and see visible progress. This magic just blows.

Although I do have a magic now, and repeated moving is loosening it up a bit.


----------



## Samania (Jun 11, 2010)

My avatar was embarassing and phineas's hand was in the way.
So I changed it.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jun 11, 2010)

Samania said:


> My avatar was embarassing and phineas's hand was in the way.
> So I changed it.



zomg is that perry the platypus? There he is!


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 12, 2010)

i've just realized.....well i realized it a few days ago, cause i was too lazy to post it....anyway, I've just realized that my main speed cube is glow in the dark.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 15, 2010)

I just realized that Dene has done 13.66 twice as a single PB in competition and yet WCA gave him credit for only one NR.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 15, 2010)

I just realised that unless the kind people at Jelsoft Enterprises fix this bug within their forum programming, I'll probably be thinking that someone (masterofthebass) is using their administrating abilities to their advantage. How the hell can someone have 2^32 -1 posts?!?!?!?


----------



## riffz (Jun 15, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> I just realised that unless the kind people at Jelsoft Enterprises fix this bug within their forum programming, I'll probably be thinking that someone (masterofthebass) is using their administrating abilities to their advantage. How the hell can someone have 2^32 -1 posts?!?!?!?



Of course he set it. It's funny.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 15, 2010)

riffz said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > I just realised that unless the kind people at Jelsoft Enterprises fix this bug within their forum programming, I'll probably be thinking that someone (masterofthebass) is using their administrating abilities to their advantage. How the hell can someone have 2^32 -1 posts?!?!?!?
> ...



I just realized, my BLD record is awfully close to yours. I got 1:50.09. I looked at your signature, and was like "Huh, that's really close to what I got today."
EDIT: My official time is also just a moment faster than yours. This is odd.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 16, 2010)

I just realized that I have the best 3rd place ever in a competition.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I just realized that I have the best 3rd place ever in a competition.



Awww... that sucks.
I just suddenly realized... that if you'd gotten that average at most other competitions, you would've won. 
 for you.
I wonder if at WC 2011 we'll have a sub 30 podium


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 18, 2010)

My best avg5's are:
14.58
14.60
14.62
14.65
14.65
14.69

Wtf. They shouldn't be that close.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 19, 2010)

...if a team in a world cup group wins 2 out of 3 of their matches, it doesn't guarantee that they'll qualify to the next round...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> ...if a team in a world cup group wins 2 out of 3 of their matches, it doesn't guarantee that they'll qualify to the next round...



Yes, and it is also possible to qualify to the next round with only 2 points. However it's very unlikely.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 22, 2010)

... that as of yesterday, the 7.08 has been held for 708 days.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 22, 2010)

The pins fell out.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 22, 2010)

The rate at which I get faster at 3x3 isn't even dependent on how much I practice. I took a break for around 4 days, and I am still slightly getting faster, like how much faster I'd usually be getting, or even better. I'll just quit, wait until I'm 18, go to a comp, and break a WR 

Joking of course. It'll probably have to step it up soon or risk getting slower.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 22, 2010)

My best world ranking place is in FMC. :fp


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 22, 2010)

I just suddenly realised that for me it's not easy at all to have a sub-11 avg of 5.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 22, 2010)

When I type out my Ja permutation as if I'm executing it on Hi-games, it spells 'jeff' in the middle of it.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 23, 2010)

That learning algorithms are a little easier then i thought once i think of ways to remember them

(still on 2look OLL, haven't learned any PLL's yet  )


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 23, 2010)

...England may still win the world cup...


----------



## Toad (Jun 23, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> ...England may still win the world cup...



Lolno.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope we'll win against Germany (we do stand a chance) but I honestly doubt we will win


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 23, 2010)

That edison cubes are not as good as they sound

or maybe it needs more breaking in


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2010)

The history of cubing (achievable times) can be summed up with a Dragonball analogy .


----------



## Forte (Jun 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> The history of cubing (achievable times) can be summed up with a Dragonball analogy .



During the middle of every solve, I have a thirty minute flashback about my life.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

....I found the spray nozzle was in my Intel Case.


----------



## Samania (Jun 27, 2010)

I like to sleep on my right side.

Lolbump.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 27, 2010)

many speedcubers hate pogobat's (dan brown) method.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 29, 2010)

3 days isn't much of a bump.



No, seriously, that's what I realised.



Ok it isn't. I just realised that unless I'm blind, Erik's latest sub-10 average is the only one in the top 100 with a DNF.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 29, 2010)

...That I suck at everything.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 29, 2010)

..... i'll in a hurricane in less than 24 hours.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therapist is a portmanteau of the words "the rapist."


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 1, 2010)

Type C's pop.. alot


----------



## pcuber (Jul 1, 2010)

That I can't spell


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2010)

pcuber said:


> Taht eye cannt spel



ficksd


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 4, 2010)

that if i'm gonna die at 80, i already used 30% of my life!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm tied with Kuti for OH single...


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 5, 2010)

my vcube order just came


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 6, 2010)

Im a ****ing retard. While lighting the fire i was playing with my mini qj and popped it infront of the open fire. A bunch of pieces flew inside, hopefully i grabbed them all they dont seem to be melted which is good.


----------



## Samania (Jul 6, 2010)

That song stuck in my head is by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 6, 2010)

lolol thats so bad
edited


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> my vcube order just came



...that you still haven't modded my V6.
You got it April 16 (after pleading with me to mod it) then decided to charge $10 even though I didn't actually want you to mod it in the first place, and now you seem to have given up modding it.

I want my V6 now :s


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> AnthonyH said:
> 
> 
> > my vcube order just came
> ...



Don't give it to him.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 6, 2010)

for the first time a shop had some V-cubes to sell in my country. I wanted to travel to that city to buy them but I just realized that I don't need to go there, because I just heard that a 7 year old boy liked the V cubes and he bought them ALL. I don't know how many cubes they were.
v cube doesn't ship to my country, Iran.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 8, 2010)

Kirjava is male
(was never sure)


----------

